# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Экадаши и часовые пояса

## Aziz

Любопытно, как соблюдать экадаши в разных часовых поясах, и какой пояс взят за основу отсчета времени и почему?
Ведь экадаши нужно начинать строго вовремя и прерывать также, по часам.. Иначе не зачтется..)

И другой вопрос, если пост на Пандава-нирджала экадаши равносилен всем экадаши в течение года, то зачем поститься каждый месяц, если можно раз в год?

Также - проблема запахов. Как известно запах - это летучие молекулы веществ, поэтому, если мы идя мимо пекарни в экадаши, учуем запах хлеба, или мимо точки с шаурмой, чуем запах горелого мяса, то его молекулы уже окажутся у нас в крови, в мизерных количествах и экадаши прервется. А если принять во внимание сколько разных молекул и микробов в воздухе...

Из-за всего этого все это выглядит чистыми условностями, из-за чего не возникает желания им следовать и поститься, разве что за компанию в храме...(

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Любопытно, как соблюдать экадаши в разных часовых поясах, и какой пояс взят за основу отсчета времени и почему?


Календарь постов на экадаши составляется для каждого города отдельно. И поститься надо именно по календарю того города, где вы находитесь. Бывает так, что даже в соседних областях разные дни поста на экадаши, не говоря уже о том, что разное время выхода из поста.




> И другой вопрос, если пост на Пандава-нирджала экадаши равносилен всем экадаши в течение года, то зачем поститься каждый месяц, если можно раз в год?


Потому что Шрила Прабхупада нам дал правило не есть зерновые и бобовые в каждый экадаши, два раза в месяц. Он ввел это правилов ИСККОН, поэтому мы так и постимся.




> Также - проблема запахов. Как известно запах - это летучие молекулы веществ, поэтому, если мы идя мимо пекарни в экадаши, учуем запах хлеба, или мимо точки с шаурмой, чуем запах горелого мяса, то его молекулы уже окажутся у нас в крови, в мизерных количествах и экадаши прервется. А если принять во внимание сколько разных молекул и микробов в воздухе...


Молекулы не считаются. Папа-пуруша прячется в экадаши между дольками зерна.

----------


## Aziz

Спасибо за ответ.. Получается, все относительно.. Но какое-то научнообразное объяснение должно же этому быть, ведь СК - это строгая наука базирующаяся на Абсолютном Знании и потому имеющая по определению ответы на все вопросы... А не просто потому что таков наказ Гуру, при всем моем к нему почтении.. Подождем ответа Анируддхи прабху..))

----------


## Александр.Б

> Но какое-то научнообразное объяснение должно же этому быть, ведь СК - это строгая наука базирующаяся на Абсолютном Знании и потому имеющая по определению ответы на все вопросы... А не просто потому что таков наказ Гуру, при всем моем к нему почтении..


СК - это не только строгая, сухая наука, это "любовные отношения", а любовь, это совершенно не логичная штука!)

Иногда, учитель может заставить ученика делать очень сомнительные (с точки зрения здравого смысла) вещи! Например: таскать воду в решете! Но с точки зрения обучения, вещь полезная, т.к. уменьшает количество гордости ученика и подготавливает его к настоящему обучению.

Любимый анекдот Аударья Дхамы пр.:

Прапорщик дал рядовому ломик и заставил мести им плац.
 - товарищ прапорщик, дайте мне метлу, так я быстрей и чище плац подмету
 - мне не нужно, чтобы ты плац подмёл, мне нужно, чтобы ты замучился))))

----------


## Aziz

Это есть конечно, но это уже отдельная тема, - игры Радхи и Кришны математически не описать и не измерить. Но конкретное указание о входе всех грехов мира в зерновые в строго ОПРЕДЕЛЕННОЕ время - это вроде как сказано не с целью самоистязания последователей, а как объективная реальность с привязкой ко времени. А тут выходит что эта привязка меняется в зависимости от города, времени суток.. Из любви можно конечно и попоститься, а можно прочесть лишний круг и т.д. Но чем отличается фанатизм слепой от поклонения осмысленного - то что человек не понимает ПОЧЕМУ. А иногда и не хочет понимать.

----------


## Aziz

Вот мне понятно чисто интуитивно, например, почему нельзя есть животных.. Они страдают.. Поэтому я хочу и могу этому следовать.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

NAMASTE
(новичок )
20/04/02 08:08 AM
193.232.218.191	 fasting on ekadashi 	 


please accept my most humble obeisances MAHARAJ JI. 
respected MAHARAJ JI since long time i m trying to find out some material about fasting on EKADASHI, but i couldn,t get proper material. could you please give me some details.

chant hare krishna and be happy- prabhupada 



BV Goswami 
(Махарадж)
14/05/02 05:10 PM
212.92.132.181	 Re: fasting on ekadashi  [re: NAMASTE]	 


Правила соблюдения поста на Экадаши описаны в Двенадцатой и Тринадцатой виласах Харибхакти-виласы Санатаны Госвами. Очевидно, что я не смогу ответить на этот вопрос со всеми подробностями, да они и не нужны по большей части. Никто не способен соблюдать все эти правила в наше время в совершенстве. 

Тем не менее я перечислю несколько интересных моментов. 

Санатана Госвами говорит, что Экадащи должны соблюдать все люди (чтобы называться людьми) в возрасте от восьми дет до восьмидесяти, так что если вы попадаете в этот возрастной промежуток поститесь во имя Господа Хари. 

Там же написано (со ссылкой на Нарада Пурану), что лучше совокупляться с собственной матерью, есть говядину, пить алкоголь и убивать, чем есть в день Экадаши! 

Далее там говорится: 

SAMAYASYA MAHAROGAD DUHKHINAM SARVA DEHINAM 
EKADASIM UPAVASO'YAM NIRMITAM PARAMAUSADHAM 

(HARI BHAKTI VILASA 12/110 TATVA SAGARA) 

День Экадаши был создан как самое могущественное лекарство 
(парама-аушадхам), излечивающее от материальной болезни, которая вынуждает его находиться в материальном теле и подчиняться материальному уму. 

TAVAT PAPANI DEHE' SMIN TISTHANTI MANUJADHIPA 
YAVAT NA UPAVASET JANTUH PADMANABHA DINAM SUBHAM 

(HARI BHAKTI VILASA 12/114 NARADA PURANA, spoken by Vasistha Muni) 

О царь, пока человек не станет соблюдать пост на Экадаши, все грехи останутся в его теле. 

Санатана Госвами не рекомендует даже чистить зубы в день Экадаши - это нужно сделать вечером предыдущего дня. Он также советует есть только один раз в предыдущий день, Дашами. 

Еще одна рекомендация: никому не говорить о том, что вы поститесь в этот день, делать это незаметно, а не напоказ. 

Но главное - это то, что Экадаши - это Харивасара, День Господа Хари. Это день, который мы должны целиком (по мере наших сил) посвятить Богу. 

Шуддха экадащи начинается за 96 минут до восхода солнца в одиннадцатый день после полнолуния и посленоволуния. Однако если дашами, предыдущий день длится хотя бы на секунду больше, то пост нужно соблюдать на следующий день - маха-Двадаши. Когда Экадаши перекрывается с Дашами, поститься НЕЛЬЗЯ. В Сканда Пуране сказано, что сто сыновей Гандхари были убиты на Курукшетре потому, что она соблюдала пост на Экадаши, которые перекрывались с Дашами. И наоборот, когда Экадаши перекрывается с Двадаши - поститься нужно, потому что оба этих дня очень благоприятны для поста. В Экадаши, который перекрывается с Дашами, постящийся человек подвергается демоническому влиянию, а постясь на Махадвадаши, он приближается к Господу Хари. 

Шастры рекомендуют соблюдать полный пост и даже не пить воды. Однако, если человек не может поститься сам, он может поручить это сыну или брахману. 

Если мы не можем поститься полностью, то рекомендуется есть только один раз, во второй половине дня, ближе к вечеру. Есть можно следующие продукты: ФРУКТЫ, КУНДЖУТ, МОЛОКО, ВОДУ, ГХИ, ПАНЧА-ГАВЬЮ И ВОЗДУХ -- каждый следующий лучше предыдущего. В соответствии с Махабхаратой, пост на Экадаши не прерывают: ВОДА, КОРНЕПЛОДЫ, ФРУКТЫ, МОЛОКО, ГХИ, ЖЕЛАНИЕ БРАХМАНА, ПРИКАЗ ДУХОВНОГО УЧИТЕЛЯ И ЛЕКАРСТВО. 

Экадаши-врата также распространяется на Джанмаштами, Рама-навами, Нрисимха-чатурдаши и Гаура-пурниму. 

Ниже я привожу интересный ответ Трипурари Свами на этот вопрос. 




> Соблюдение Экадаша упомянуто в священных писаниях. В Брахмавайварте Пуране утверждается, что пост на одинадцатый день светлой или темной половины лунного месяца разрушает все грехи, одаривает бесконечным благочестием и позволяет вспомнить Говинду. Сканда Пурана подробно перечисляет греховные последствия, ожидающие того, кто пренебрежет Экадаши. 
> 
> Наша вера в писания проверяется тем, как мы следуем их указаниям. 
> 
> Однако без должного понимания смысла этих указаний, следование им может привести совсем к обратным результатам. Рупа Госвами называет такое слепое следование «ниямаграха», и приводит его в списке вещей, которые уничтожают бхакти. И вы правильно делаете, что спрашиваете об этом. Веру надо укреплять, все больше понимая смысл писаний, чтобы в конце концов подняться с уровня неофита до промежуточной стадии в процессе преданного служения. 
> 
> Шри Чайтанья просил своих последователей строго соблюдать Экадаши, или по другому Харивасару, день Бога. В те времена, когда он жил в Надии, в обществе считалось, что лишь вдовы должны соблюдать Экадаши, а домохозяева не должны. И вот, в один прекрасный день Махапрабху попросил свою мать Шачидеви о пожертвовании: мата, море деха ека дана. Шачидеви сказала, что даст ему все, что он пожелает. И тогда Махапрабху произнес: екадашете анна на кхаибе – Не ешь зерно в Экадаши. Она сразу же согласилась, и с тех пор неукоснительно следовала этому обету. 
> 
> Спустя много лет, в Пури, когда преданные не знали, что им выбрать – поститься в Экадаши или почитать небезызвестный прасад от Джаганнатхи, Махапрабху решил эту проблему, велев им вознести молитвы (пранаму) прасаду, а съесть его лишь на следующий день после Экадаша. Итак, мы видим, что не только писания велят нам соблюдать Экадаши, Сам Шри Чайтанья придавал Экадашу большое значение. 
> ...

----------


## ilkonstantinov

Экадаши, это беспричинное проявление милосердия Бога. Любой человек может случайно, не осознано соблюдая этот пост, может получить бесценное благо. Случайно не поев в этот день, любое живое существо получает возможность очиститься. Если мы хотим соблюдать этот день осознано, то должны следовать наставлениям парампары, которой принадлежим.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Если мы хотим соблюдать этот день осознано, то должны следовать наставлениям парампары, которой принадлежим.


Это точно. Вся милость - через парампару. Поэтому наставления Шрилы Прабхупады (в том числе касающиеся экадаши) для нас важнее всего.

----------


## Aziz

Спасибо! За развернутый ответ, думаю, многим пригодится. И мне - на уровне эмоционального самовнушения. Но все же, я так и не получил логического обоснования. Получается, запрет на еду в экадаши относится к таким же мистическим аксиомам, как размер Души - 1/10000 кончика волоса, и его нельзя проверить, можно только поверить.. Просто, надеялся услышать нечто вроде: "Волна греха следует за Солнечными лучами, и, по мере того как оно освещает разные населенные пункты, в соответствии с местным часовым поясом, грехи как по команде вселяются во все зерновые в данной местности... Более того, если существо постится раз в год на Пандава Экадаши, то грехи покидают все зерновые к которым оно прикоснется в тот день, но поражают зерновые других существ, которые постятся 2 раза в месяц.."))) Звучит, согласитесь, как-то неавторитетно и бредово).. Но именно подобный вывод и возникает сам собой, при самом поверхностном анализе этих аксиоматичных запретов... Плюс еще тот факт что при таком тяжком грехе, подобным сексу с матерью и убийству, я еще как-то жив, по милости Гопода.. Тьфу-тьфу, не сглазить.)) Все это наводит на печальные размышления..

Мне кажется, должно быть более логичное обоснование. Если это Абсолютное Знание - корень дерева всего Знания то априори доказательства должны быть.

----------


## Aziz

Вот с луком и чесноком - быстро разобрался - действительно, ум тупеет через некоторое время после их употребления. Хотя сначала вроде как даже оживляется. И пилотам самолетов слышал, перед вылетом запрещено есть эти продукты, т.к. замедляют реакцию.. Поэтому этот запрет легко соблюдать.
С хлебом в экадаши раньше тоже ставил такой эксперимент на самом себе - действительно, становилось плохо.. Но сейчас почему-то нет. Может, тогда я "ел" свои плохие мысли о еде и потому было плохо - самовнушение.. Ведь если при еде думать что ешь испражнения, то станет плохо и стошнит. Тем более, если думать, что вкушаешь все грехи мира..)

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Мне кажется, должно быть более логичное обоснование. Если это Абсолютное Знание - корень дерева всего Знания то априори доказательства должны быть.


вам Кришну или доказательства?

----------


## Aziz

Когда Кришны долго-долго нет, начинаешь задумываться над доказательствами.. Ведь запреты надо соблюдать всю жизнь, и не факт что это не занимательная мифология.. А вот если бы за этим что-то было, то Кришна из сердца сразу бы подсказал - "Пост - это Путь ко Мне..".. Но Он молчит. Зато в других вещах - напр. чтение джапы, Он не молчит, и ты чувствуешь, что будет если не прочитать хоть круг.. Отдаляешься и что-то теряешь..

Скажу более - путь к Богу - это путь к вершине горы, и на нее подняться можно с разных сторон, разными путями. Поэтому существует столько религий разных. И нельзя сказать что какая-то религия плохая. Просто кому-то тяжело подниматься под 90* подъем, он избирает более пологий, постепенный путь. И то, что в др. религиях ничего об экадаши нет, и тем не менее, люди идут к Богу и даже обретают сиддхи, говорит о всем мной вышеупомянутом - неабсолютности этого запрета. Вот ахимса - это да, похоже на универсальный, фундаментальный принцип Религии - она встречается везде.

----------


## Aziz

Я могу, конечно, поститься слепо, только потому что Прабхупада так требовал и Господь Чайтанья.. Но я хочу обрести мотивацию еще на уровне Разума, а не только сердца. Я хочу БОЯТЬСЯ нарушить экадаши, так как это отдалит меня от Бога.. Для этого надо чтоб Разум тоже поверил. А он не хочет верить просто так, т.к. каждый запрет - это ограничение Свободы..

----------


## VitaliyT

"..Благо от поста в экадаши превосходит результаты всех других постов, путешествий в места паломничества и даже раздачи милостыни брахманам...", "..Если человек постится в экадаши, Я сожгу все его грехи и дарую ему Свою трансцендентную обитель ..". Разум заключается в том, чтобы прислушиваться к тому что говорит Кришна в "Бхагавад-Гите".
«Всех растений дороже Мне Туласи, всех месяцев дороже картика (окрябрь-ноябрь), всех мест паломничества дороже Моя возлюбленная Дварока и из всех дней ЭКАДАШИ наиболее дорог Мне»

Чувствами нельзя осознать духовную реальность, духовный прогресс, в частности. Она существует на уровне СОЗНАНИЯ.

----------


## Aziz

Если бы момент экадаши наступал СТРОГО в определенный момент по Гринвичу, то можно было бы просто поверить.. И то с трудом. Но все так размыто, неправдоподобно и относительно, что Разум отказывает в вере... Это его инстинктивная самозащита от Лжи срабатывает, выработанная на горьком опыте в течении многих жизней..) Видать много раз на грабли наступал, раз такой упрямый..)) Доказательства ему подавай.))

----------


## Aziz

Чисто механически, пост в экадаши может конечно действовать благотворно. Только потому что ему УСЛОВНО присвоили статус аскезы совершаемой во имя Бога.. С таким же успехом можно делать любую деятельность во имя Бога и получать те же духовные плоды. Например, можно раз 100 обойти вокруг своего дома во имя Господа..)) Или отдать 80% годовых накоплений в храм..

Но ради такого заманчивого предложения Кришны 




> дарую ему Свою трансцендентную обитель


стоит попоститься без доказательств..) Хотя бы иногда.. Раз в году.))

----------


## Александр.Б

Поддерживаю Azizа, в его желании разобраться в этом вопросе! Надеюсь объяснение найдётся, на благо всех живых существ)))

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> [ 
>  Если бы момент экадаши наступал СТРОГО в определенный момент по Гринвичу, то можно было бы просто поверить.. И то с трудом. Но все так размыто, неправдоподобно и относительно, что Разум отказывает в вере...


так Экадаши так и наступает, в СТРОГО определенный момент для той территории, на которой вы находитесь. В чем проблема?
Вас смущает то, что не по всему миру в один час и минуту? Но мир не статичен, всё движется, луна, Солнце...соответственно и лунные дни начинаются в разных местах в разное  время.

даже если  мы с вами сейчас живём в ненормальное, искусственое, время(зимой сохранили зимнее время и сейчас всё на час  сдвинуто), всё равно при расчёте Экадаши учитывается поправка на этот сдвиг.

----------


## Aziz

Так легко ошибиться, если живешь не в центральных областях - и все, пропал.. Как-то не вяжется с божественным Разумом и милосердием - значит, живые существа других вероисповеданий или не знающие об экадаши - должны зря страдать..

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Так легко ошибиться, если живешь не в центральных областях - и все, пропал.. Как-то не вяжется с божественным Разумом и милосердием - значит, живые существа других вероисповеданий или не знающие об экадаши - должны зря страдать..


Любите вы проблемы на пустом месте придумывать... Господь Всемогущ и Всеведущ, Он всё предусмотрел и для всех вероисповеданий. 
А чтобы не было ошибок с рассчётом Экадаши в других часовых поясах, послал некоторым преданным в разных местах мира(не только в центральных областях) интерес к изучению Джиотиш.... и придумал компьютеры :smilies: .

----------


## Aziz

:smilies:  И то что грех действует только на людей.. Много чего кажется притянутым за уши несовершенному разуму неофита..))
Да нет, не на пустом, наоборот, экадаши кажется проблемой на пустом месте.. (И два раза в месяц она возникает..) Съел в экадаши хлеб - и ничего, избавился от мыслей о хлебе насущном)).. Гром и молния не вонзились в мой несчастный череп.)

Можно, конечно, насоздавать себе надуманных проблем и всю жизнь ими заниматься - как сикхи, мести метелочкой перед каждым шагом своим, дышать через противогаз, чтоб не убить бактерию..)) Можно, но не нужно.. Жизнь жалко.. Неизвестно еще кем в следующей жизни станешь, поэтому надо ценить каждый ее миг.

А еще побочный эффект такой - начинаешь ГОРДИТЬСЯ тем что постился, не ел, прочел кругов, как будто что-то реальное и полезное для своей или чужой жизни сделал. И еще гордиться что вовремя поел на следующий день, прервав пост с точностью до секунды.)) Какая-то несерьезная система ценностей формируется и личность мельчает. Не это ли смарта-брахманизм и книжничество? Не проще ли просто возлюбить Бога? А не все эти ритуалы, за которыми Бога уже и не видно. Заметьте, сколько мы здесь написали про пост, а про Кришну - всего несколько строк.. Вот так и в жизни.

----------


## Aziz

Видимо, благочестие мое ослабло, раз не "тяну" уже "на автомате" экадаши и возникают сомнения.. Наверное, это начало смены конфессии.)) Стану скоро маджахедом, по всей вероятности. :smilies: ) Но вегетарианство будет мешать, и привычка к "идолопоклонничеству")) Так что, придется создать свою религию... Следите за новостями..))

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Не проще ли просто возлюбить Бога?


Бог и в Писаниях, и через гуру говорит, что Он хочет, чтобы мы постились в эти дни. Вот и любите Бога и делайте то, что он хочет. Зачем что-то еще выдумывать-то?

А метелочками метут не сикхи, а джайны. Сикхи - кшатрии. Зарежут сразу, если что не так  :smilies:

----------


## Aziz

Да простят меня сикхи)) Точно, джайнов имел в виду. Слышал звон, да забыл где он..))

Все сомнения - от недостатка Любви к Богу. Они достигают своего пика в атеизме, как Любовь к Богу со знаком минус - ненависть.. Поэтому, конечно, это тревожный сигнал. От избытка Любви - наоборот, рождается Вера.. И тогда, человек, Душа, и на голове готов стоять ради Бога, не то что поститься.. ) Только когда Любовь слабеет, а ведь она есть энергия, живое существо начинает считать, ощущать что-то для себя обременительным, и с целью скорректировать пошатнувшийся энергетический баланс, начинает задаваться вопросами об отключении более неактуальных его "потребителей". Или наиболее энергоемких из них. По одежке протягивай конечности..)) СК - недешевая вещь.. Видимо, я боюсь сгореть в огне бхакти.. Ведь это жертвоприношение Кришне - в виде поста - лишь начало.. Со временем Кришне (бхакти) будет этого мало, и Он потребует еще больших жертв во имя Любви к Себе.. И тогда прощай л. эго и связанная с ним иллюзорная Свобода в этом мире..

----------


## Aziz

Вернее, атеизм - это нулевая Любовь к Богу, нейтралитет. А демонизм - это уже минусовая. Т.е. демон знает что Бог есть, но хочет сам Им стать и поэтому ненавидит.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Любопытно, как соблюдать экадаши в разных часовых поясах, и какой пояс взят за основу отсчета времени и почему?
> Ведь экадаши нужно начинать строго вовремя и прерывать также, по часам.. Иначе не зачтется..)
> 
> И другой вопрос, если пост на Пандава-нирджала экадаши равносилен всем экадаши в течение года, то зачем поститься каждый месяц, если можно раз в год?
> 
> Также - проблема запахов. Как известно запах - это летучие молекулы веществ, поэтому, если мы идя мимо пекарни в экадаши, учуем запах хлеба, или мимо точки с шаурмой, чуем запах горелого мяса, то его молекулы уже окажутся у нас в крови, в мизерных количествах и экадаши прервется. А если принять во внимание сколько разных молекул и микробов в воздухе...
> 
> Из-за всего этого все это выглядит чистыми условностями, из-за чего не возникает желания им следовать и поститься, разве что за компанию в храме...(


Шрила Прабхупада не говорил ничего об особой роли пандава-экадаши, о том, что следование этому экадаши компенсирует неследование оставшимся.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Любопытно, как соблюдать экадаши в разных часовых поясах, и какой пояс взят за основу отсчета времени и почему?
> Ведь экадаши нужно начинать строго вовремя и прерывать также, по часам.. Иначе не зачтется..)


Скорее всего никто вам не объяснит тонкостей ведической астрономии, совмещений титхи и вары и так далее. Хотите узнать, то учитесь астрономии. Не хотите, просто возьмите календарь для вашего города, сделанный тем, кто умеет.

----------


## Aziz

Прабхупада может не говорил, но у преданных это на слуху. Да и притча есть кажется, про воина (Бхима?) который не мог постится и ему сделали исключение.

Если кто-то чего-то не может объяснить популярно, то я называю это мистикой и объектом веры. ) Даже Эйнштейн мог объяснять свои взгляды популярно. "Ни один ученый не мыслит формулами" Думаю и про преданных это справедливо. 

В свое время интересовался загадками астрономии ведической в пределах 5-й Песни ШБ. 

Просто не люблю когда заставляют верить в несуществующую кошку в темной комнате. Миллионы верующих людей других конфессий едят хлеб в экадаши и им все нипочем.. Ну да, они все грешники.. ) Тут даже не требуется научного склада ума чтобы увидеть несостоятельность подобного утверждения. Поэтому и не сможет объяснить никто. Невозможно объяснить то, чего нет.

Я лично, отношу экадаши к разряду "тонких ограничений", которым полезно следовать потому что:
"Если не будешь ограничивать себя сам тонкими законами религии и морали, то тебя ограничат другие (общество, полубоги, Бог) грубыми законами Природы - тюрьмой, болезнями и смертью.."

И самое, пожалуй главное: объяснение это нужно не только мне. Оно принесет благо и твердую веру в необходимость экадаши всем живым существам.) Так что, не поленитесь пожалуйста, послужить им всем, кто знает, кто достаточно сострадателен и компетентен чтобы популярно изложить и обосновать необходимость экадаши.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Прабхупада может не говорил, но у преданных это на слуху. Да и притча есть кажется, про воина (Бхима?) который не мог постится и ему сделали исключение.


Говорят в Москве кур доят, а в Казани пироги с глазами, их едят, а они глядят  :smilies: . С сомнением относитесь к тому, что "на слуху".




> Если кто-то чего-то не может объяснить популярно, то я называю это мистикой и объектом веры. ) Даже Эйнштейн мог объяснять свои взгляды популярно. "Ни один ученый не мыслит формулами" Думаю и про преданных это справедливо.


Тогда учитесь.




> Просто не люблю когда заставляют верить в несуществующую кошку в темной комнате. Миллионы верующих людей других конфессий едят хлеб в экадаши и им все нипочем.. Ну да, они все грешники.. ) Тут даже не требуется научного склада ума чтобы увидеть несостоятельность подобного утверждения. Поэтому и не сможет объяснить никто. Невозможно объяснить то, чего нет.


Я лично, отношу экадаши к разряду "тонких ограничений", которым полезно следовать потому что:
"Если не будешь ограничивать себя сам тонкими законами религии и морали, то тебя ограничат другие (общество, полубоги, Бог) грубыми законами Природы - тюрьмой, болезнями и смертью.."
[/QUOTE]

Пост в экадаши дорог Кришне. Это даставляет Ему радость. Мне этого хватает. Я просто хочу порадовать Кришну. Другие стимулы для следования экадаши не принесут большой духовной пользы.




> И самое, пожалуй главное: объяснение это нужно не только мне. Оно принесет благо и твердую веру в необходимость экадаши всем живым существам.) Так что, не поленитесь пожалуйста, послужить им всем, кто знает, кто достаточно сострадателен и компетентен чтобы популярно изложить и обосновать необходимость экадаши.


Мне кажется далеко не всем это надо. Материальные причины не дадут твердую веру в экадаши. По моему скромному мнению лучше всем живым существам рассказывать не о благе экадаши, а о благе воспевания имен Бога. Прабхупада в книгах не делал особого ударения на экадаши. Это далеко не самый важный принцип духовного развития. А о имени Бога он говорил очень много.

----------


## Aziz

А что, про исключительность Пандава экадаши тоже неправда? Не могли бы дать ссылку на опровержение. Как тогда насчет истории про того воина, кому разрешили поститься раз в год - тоже сказки?)

Я разумеется все то учитывал. Тем более преданные были достаточно старшие. Они правда не призывали прекратить обычные посты (это я сам уже додумался )), просто рассказали об уникальности одного экадаши в году.

Всегда не понимал и наверное не пойму, как Кришне, Богу, может нравиться, когда живое существо себя как-то мучает, голодает ради Него..  :sed:  Для меня Бог - во всем всеблагой.. И Ему от нас нужна только Любовь. Все. Все эти терновые венцы, самобичевание и самоистязание, имхо, к религии (лат. "связываю" - с Богом) не имеют никакого отношения.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> А что, про исключительность Пандава экадаши тоже неправда? Не могли бы дать ссылку на опровержение. Как тогда насчет истории про того воина, кому разрешили поститься раз в год - тоже сказки?)



Лучше по другому сделать - дайте ссылку, где Прабхупада говорит об этой уникальности. Не вижу смысла опровергать то, что, в принципе не было принято. По моему опыту преданные привязанные к излишним аскезам привнесли идею сухих постов. Прабхупада не давал этого.




> Всегда не понимал и наверное не пойму, как Кришне, Богу, может нравиться, когда живое существо себя как-то мучает, голодает ради Него..  Для меня Бог - во всем всеблагой.. И Ему от нас нужна только Любовь. Все. Все эти терновые венцы, самобичевание и самоистязание, имхо, к религии (лат. "связываю" - с Богом) не имеют никакого отношения


Вот скоро опять буду мучаться жаренной картошкой. Вот мой терновый венец, мое самобичевание и самоистязание  :smilies: . Пост на экадаши - понятие растяжимое. Пост начинается с непринятия зерна и бобов и заканчивается сухим постом. Вот такой разброс. Все это пост. Просто некоторые преданные привязаны ко всевозможным аскезам. Их хлебом не корми, дай попоститься. Если вы не из этой категории, просто поменьше общайтесь с аскетами. Устраивайте экадашные пиры для Господа и преданных и будте счастливы.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Шрила Прабхупада: "Поститься надо тогда, когда ты не чувствуешь слабость"* (Из лекции в Чикаго 06.07.75 год)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Всегда не понимал и наверное не пойму, как Кришне, Богу, может нравиться, когда живое существо себя как-то мучает, голодает ради Него..


Ему нравится, когда мы учимся контролировать чувства ради Него. И это увеличивает наше преданное служение Ему.
Но не когда мы *"мучаемся"* :stena:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Пандава Нирджала экадаши ни в коем случае не нейтрализует вкушение зерна и бобовых в другие экадаши. 
Он нейтрализует эффект принятия экадашной пищи в остальные 23 экадаши в году. 
Иначе при нарушении экадаши не было бы предписания поститься на следующий день, в двадаши. 

Во времена Кришны и Пандавов под постом на экадаши подразумевался полный пост, без воды и еды. Бхима  из-за сильного огня пищеварения не мог соблюдать этого, и поблажка для него заключалась в том, что ему было разрешено вкушать в экадаши, но - экадашную пищу. И постясь только раз в году полностью на Пандава Нирджала экадаши, он получал благо всех полных постов в году.

Подробнее : http://gurudeva.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=326

----------


## Aziz

Ну вот! Я знал Истина где-то рядом!  :smilies:  Спасибо, это уже дает хоть какую-то мотивацию в силу логичности.

----------


## Aziz

Все же неясно, когда именно НАЧИНАЕТСЯ экадаши? В календаре указано только время выхода. Как пробьет 0-00 (полночь) на часах, с этого времени поститься? Или с брахма-мухурты следующего дня? И почему Кришне так важно время поста, а не сам его факт, если Ему нравятся просто наши аскезы ради Него?

----------


## Aziz

Из Википедии:




> *Значение*
> 
> В день экадаши индуисты воздерживаются от употребления в пищу зерновых и бобовых и прикладывают особые усилия в духовной практике. Последователи индуизма полагают, что совершение духовных аскез в дни экадаши помогают душе достичь освобождения из цикла рождения и смерти. Помимо этого, экадаши способствует очищению на физическом, ментальном и духовном плане. Так, аюрведическая медицина советует поститься, чтобы сохранить и улучшить здоровье. Говорится, что пост в экадаши предупреждает и излечивает многие болезни, а также целесообразен с экономической точки зрения: свершение поста два раза в месяц способно сохранить огромное количество пищи.
> 
> Соблюдение экадаши является одной из установленных индуистскими писаниями очищающих церемоний, созданных для того, чтобы человек мог духовно возвыситься. Последователи различных направлений индуизма свершают этот пост также с целью обрести милость Бога и освободиться из иллюзии материального существования. Говорится, что сила экадаши так велика, что постоянное соблюдение поста в эти дни может привести к освобождению индивидуума из цикла сансары. Поэтому экадаши иногда называют «лучшей из всех возможностей».
> 
> *История возникновения*
> 
> Согласно «Падма-пуране», с целью помочь живым существам освободиться от плохой кармы, Вишну проявил из себя богиню лунного дня Экадаши. Благодаря почитанию этой богини живые существа получили возможность быстро достигать духовного мира Вайкунтхи. Олицетворённому греху Папапуруше стало негде жить и он обратился с жалобой к Вишну. Чтобы спасти его, Вишну предоставил ему возможность укрываться от воздействия Экадаши в зерновых и бобовых. Считается, что с тех пор тот, кто почитает Экадаши, освобождается от всех грехов, но тот, кто в этот день принимает в пищу зернобобовые, принимает в себя грех.
> ...


А вот случай неабсолютности запрета на зерно в экадаши:




> Susila dasi
> 03.04.2011, 15:30
> Ах, да забыла. На польском туре как-то преданные стали капризничать, что не будут гречку есть в экадаши, так как в ней зерно попадается. И Гурудев сказал, чтобы в экадаши все кушали, никаких постов на туре. Если вам одно зёрнышко попадется, ничего страшного не случится. В пандав-экадаши все должны кушать на туре. так как там тяжёлое служение. И никому не нужны голодные обмороки, или бессильные от голода преданные, валяющиеся под лавками.
>  Просто надо разум применять и на своё тело смотреть. Если преданному нужно тяжело работать, конечно нужно покушать нормально. А если я дома сижу , тепло, могу отдохнуть в любое время и ум более-менее спокоен - почему бы и не по поститься.


http://www.forum.krishna.ru/archive/...hp/t-1719.html

То есть - съел зернышко случайно - и ничего страшного, если не со зла.)))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Насчет точного времени - см. пост 7 : 




> *Шуддха экадаши начинается за 96 минут до восхода солнца в одиннадцатый день после полнолуния и посленоволуния*. Однако если дашами, предыдущий день длится хотя бы на секунду больше, то пост нужно соблюдать на следующий день - маха-двадаши. Когда Экадаши перекрывается с Дашами, поститься НЕЛЬЗЯ.


Чтобы не забивать себе всем этим голову, надо рассчитать Вайшнавский календарь для своего места проживания. Астрологической программой все эти моменты (наступление лунных суток) будут учтены. 




> Санатана Госвами не рекомендует даже чистить зубы в день Экадаши - это нужно сделать вечером предыдущего дня. Он также советует есть только один раз в предыдущий день, Дашами.


Потому что к моменту наступления экадаши тело уже должно освободиться от зернобобовых. Поэтому, в действительности, нет особого смысла спрашивать, когда именно наступает экадаши. Рано утром, до наступления экадаши, не надо планировать есть, заглушая голод, а просто настроиться на пост, с предыдущего дня.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> То есть - съел зернышко случайно - и ничего страшного, если не со зла.


Как раз не так. Надо быть очень осторожными. Индрадьюмна Свами разрешил только ради проповеди, из-за тяжелого ежедневного физического труда преданных. Если этого нет, и тем более позволения гуру нет, то и оправдания нет.  В служении full-time карма колоссально сгорает, так что это им не так уж страшно, а остальным не надо себя успокаивать.

----------


## Aziz

Спасибо большое! Как все-таки это непросто все понять или принять. Это из разряда "Он ходит и не ходит, пребывает во всем и ни в чем".. Но есть один выход. Заразиться умонастроением чистого преданного, который всему этому следует и верит - через книги Прабхупады, а также общаясь с другими преданными. 

Этот эффект "заражения" я однажды испытал в метро в Москве. Я ехал по работе куда-то, невеселый и меня окружали такие же невеселые люди. Все под землей под грохот вагона куда-то невесело ехали.. Я от скуки достал маленький том 10-й песни - "И.В.Н" и начал читать. И вдруг со мной стало происходить что-то странное - в сердце появилась сначала смех, затем непонятная радость, по мере того как я читал как Кришна уделывал демонов..)) И я почувствовл что эти строки заставили парить мой ум где-то за пределами этой скучной реальности и высоко над нею. Я не мог понять почему. Потом обратил внимание на имеющиеся повторы в тексте, где одна и та же вещь описывалась разными словами и понял.. Это не простой текст.. Это тоже мантра, молитва. И даже более - это экстаз чистого преданного. Прабхупада писал свои комментарии в особом состоянии ума и души, и все это было разлито меж строк и быстро передавалось читателю, заражая его если не таким же, то тенью этого экстаза.. И тогда я почувствовал сердцем, как сильно Прабхупада любил Кришну и был предан Ему.. Шрила Прабхупада ки! Джая.  :smilies:  Поэтому так важно перечитывать постоянно его книги.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Все же неясно, когда именно НАЧИНАЕТСЯ экадаши? В календаре указано только время выхода. Как пробьет 0-00 (полночь) на часах, с этого времени поститься? Или с брахма-мухурты следующего дня? И почему Кришне так важно время поста, а не сам его факт, если Ему нравятся просто наши аскезы ради Него?


Строго говоря, экадаши начинается с началом последней четверти дашами. Удачи вам с вычислениями  :smilies: . Но если не заморачиваться всеми строгостями, то начало экадаши на рассвете.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Все же неясно


а с луной до конца всё ясно никогда не будет). С какого-то бока неясность да прорвётся: 



> Солнце восходит на небо в сиянии дня, всегда утром и всегда на востоке, с неусыпным постоянством повторяя один и тот же маршрут. Оно для нас обыденно и предсказуемо. Туманная Луна освещает таинственный мир ночи и может появиться в любой точке неба в любое время, всегда неповторимо разная.


Луна, как и душа, не любит нагромождений вычислений, а любит непосредственное наблюдение. По-ведически, всё это определялось наблюдением, на глаз. У неба ведь такой, очень интуитивно-понятный интерфейс, если каждый день пользоваться (совсем как у книг Шрилы Прабхупады: если перечитывать каждый день...).  


Одни словом, сейчас нам неясно во многом потому, что в современных городах мы живём, в отрыве от.

----------


## Aziz

Всех с праздником! Джая Нитьянанда!



> Строго говоря, экадаши начинается с началом последней четверти дашами. Удачи вам с вычислениями .


Спасибо, но Вы переоцениваете мои скромные возможности. :smilies:  Но может когда-нибудь напишу свою астрологическую программу  тогда придется вникать во все тонкости.. А вообще лучше начинать пост до рассвета, например в полночь - чтоб зерна все успели перевариться за ночь..)) А пока, -  узнаю об экадаши по натужному мычанью (скорее реву) коровы в полночь в программе вайшн. календаря..)))

----------


## Aziz

Я вышел из поста!  :smilies:  Удивительно, но есть совершенно не хотелось, и слабости не было никакой с утра, хотя вчера весь день только воду пил - помня что тот кто ест 1 раз получает лишь 50% милости. Ну я и решил 100% получить..)) Надеюсь, вода едой не считается..

----------


## Дмитрий_И

не ) воду попил, не считается.

уже давно практикую сухой пост. Но в последнее время заметил, что скорей всего смогу и двадаши провести в рамках сухого поста. Тридаши уже точно не смогу.

----------


## Aziz

Да, любопытно, откуда же тело (мое) берет энергию? Что-то тут мистикой повеяло..)) Я тоже не хотел прерываться - так интересно было , что дальше будет. Но ведь если не прерваться вовремя - то не зачтется.. А как же тогда поститься еще и в двадаши, если не прерваться вовремя? Ведь не зачтется на небесах пост..))

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Ну можно чисто символически крошку проглотить, чтобы выйти из поста  :smilies:

----------


## Дмитрий_И

умершим родственникам можно условия улучшать через экадаши. (Хотя это наверно касается любого желания).
перед сутками экадаши надо помедитировать на улучшения этих условий
лучше конечно сухой пост, но тогда даже зубы нельзя чистить утром и лицо салфеткой протереть )
если сухой пост то выход глотком воды

----------


## Aziz

Да, кстати, я почувствовал, глотнув в экадаши воду, что если бы этого не делал то было бы еще лучше..
Все-таки как много нужно нашему вожделеющему уму и как мало на самом деле телу.. Весь аппетит - от желания наслаждаться. Теперь ясно как живут солнцееды.)

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Что делать, если вовремя не успеваешь выйти из поста? Продолжать поститься? Если выйти из поста в трайодаши в то время, когда нужно было в двадаши, пост зачтется?

----------


## николааевич

Не имеет значения. Определенные плоды приходят по-любому.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> Что делать, если вовремя не успеваешь выйти из поста? Продолжать поститься? Если выйти из поста в трайодаши в то время, когда нужно было в двадаши, пост зачтется?


а что мешает во время выйти?)
В любом случае будет следующий еще экадаши)
на ekadashi.ru такой вопрос задавали, вроде ответили, точно не помню, - что есть тонкие процессы, которые требуют четкого исполнения, и лучше всего все делать во время. Во всяком случае для тела этот период голодания есть благо. 
Хотя я думаю если высокий уровень сознания Кришны, то по этому поводу можно вообще не беспокоиться.

----------


## Aziz

Интересно об Экадаши:
http://medicbest.com/content/view/262/81/




> Периодические посты позволяют отдохнуть пищеварительной системе, освежают чувства, ум и сознание. При голодании не следует пить больше воды, чем необходимо для утоления жажды.
> 
> Джатарагни огонь пищеварения, освобожденный от задачи сжигания пищи, переключается на сжигание скопившихся в организме отходов, а избыток воды препятствует этому процессу.
> 
> 
> 
> Преданные соблюдают еще один вид поста - Экадаши, 11-й день после новолуния и 11-й день после полнолуния, воздерживаясь от зернобобовых. Писания Брахма-вайварта сообщают: "Тот, кто соблюдает Экадаши, свободен от всякого рода реакций на грешную деятельность и поэтому продвигается в благочестивой жизни".
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Aziz

Скажите пожалуйста, на 3 минуты просроченный выход из экадаши - он зачтется? Сегодня выход должен был быть с 6 до 7-25 для Баку. Причем Кришна (опять мистика!) мне об этом напомнил тем что я проснулся утром, с мыслями не просрочить бы выход из поста. )) Глянул на часы - а там ровно 7-25!! Пока срочно искал какую-нить хлебную крошку под рукой)), уже стало 7-26!  :smilies:  А потом, когда сверил часы с точным временем на компе, выяснилось что мои часы отставали вообще на 2-3 минуты! Кошмар.. Что теперь делать, кроме поста на двадаши (неохота, честно говоря)? Или этот пост зачтется, +- 5 минут можно опаздывать? Обычно выход из поста раньше имел в запасе несколько часов, а этот, как оазалось - всего час и то утром, вот я и расслабился.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Скажите пожалуйста, на 3 минуты просроченный выход из экадаши - он зачтется?


Это смотря с какой целью Вы постились.

----------


## Aziz

Ну как с какой - с 3-мя как минимум - 1) потому что так хочется Кришне 2) чтоб не объесться чужих грехов вошедших в зерна 3) чтоб избавиться от миллионов своих грехов (об этом экадаши говорилось что он как пожар их сжигает)

Плюс еще можно добавить 4) благоприятно для здоровья (разгрузка пищеварения) 5) экономия продуктов  :smilies:  6) дисциплина языка (борьба с чревоугодничеством - одним из смертных грехов), развитие аскетизма 7) постепенный отказ от пищи и переход на прану 8) сберечь чью-то жизнь (все что мы едим - живое) 9) потому что все преданные так делают, а чем я хуже\лучше?  :smilies:  10) потому что я многого не знаю, поэтому лучше следовать ведическим аксиомам. 

 11) Люблю мучать свое тело  :sed:  - например, обливать его ледяной водой.. Правда, оно уже не выдерживает подобных издевательств, и наверное, скоро я его оставлю - 3 дня уже как появилась странная боль в правом боку под ребрами.. Так что, примите мои поклоны, дорогие преданные, спасибо вам за все..

Ну и последнее, самое важное, но у меня это с трудом получается - 12) постоянно помнить о Кришне и молиться, чтоб еда не отвлекала и не приземляла.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

OK. Зачтется.

----------


## Aziz

Спасибо!  :smilies:  Если что,  Вы, пожалуйста, там замолвите за меня словечко полубогам на досуге.) Скажите, что я старый пользователь с Кришна.Ру..)))
А если по теме - все-таки ничего не известно о временной погрешности выхода из постов? (такой уж я грешник - даже из постов выхожу с поГрешностями..  :sed:  )

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Интересно, как например в любой прасад может зайти грех (в экадаши)?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

тоже вопрос возникает, если на экадаши входит грех в зерно, то на двадаши и тридаши тоже наверно такая ситуация? Нет?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Интересно, как например в любой прасад может зайти грех (в экадаши)?


Никак. Преданные не едят зерновой прасад в экадаши, потому что так хочет Кришна, а не потому, что там грех.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> тоже вопрос возникает, если на экадаши входит грех в зерно, то на двадаши и тридаши тоже наверно такая ситуация? Нет?


Да, и на двадаши, и на трайодаши, и на чатурдаши и во все остальные дни грех входит в зерно, если не предлагать это Кришне.

БГ 3.13: «Преданные слуги Господа освобождаются от всех видов греха, ибо едят пищу, которая была принесена в жертву Господу. Те же, кто готовят пищу ради того, чтобы самим наслаждаться ею, воистину, вкушают один лишь грех».

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Интересно, как например в любой прасад может зайти грех (в экадаши)?


Уже было это на форуме когда-то... Грех не входит в прасад, даже в экадаши. Однако откуда мы знаем, прасад это или нет? Вдруг Кришна не принял наши художества?  :smilies: 
Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати кормил своих учеников кичри в экадаши, но у него то это был точно прасад  :smilies:  У нас же нет таких гарантий.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Интересно, почему и чем мы оскверняемся после принятия прасада ? (простите что немного не в тему)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Интересно, почему и чем мы оскверняемся после принятия прасада ? (простите что немного не в тему)


Слюнями.

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

> Слюнями.


Чьими? 

 :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Чьими?


Тех, кто кушает.

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

> Тех, кто кушает.


а кто кушает?

так бесконечно можно

поясните

нельзя есть прасад всем вместе из общей посуды? Свои слюни мы всегда кушаем.

вопрос был "...чем мы оскверняемся *после* принятия прасада?"

да и вопрос не совсем понятный...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Где-то на форуме попадался ответ Враджендра Кумара прабху по схожей теме. Там говорились, что мы оскверняемся во время еды из-за того, что мы кормим себя. (Не Кришну). 

Оскверняется сознание?  :doom: 
Не могу вспомнить дословно, может, кто помнит?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> а кто кушает?
> 
> так бесконечно можно


Я думал, чем оскверняемся, и так понятно. Когда кушаем, касаемся рта руками, вот и оскверняемся. Надо вымыть руки и пополоскать рот после еды.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Слюнями.


Ого, разве можно осквернить прасад слюнями или желудочным соком? Ими можно осквернить то, что предназначено для другого - например, чётки облизывать это да, осквернение. А прасад - он же напрямую предназначен всей своей сущностью для того, чтобы мы его переварили, всосали в кровь, превратили в своё тело и таким образом получили связь с Кришной. Слюна, получается, один из главных компонентов для осуществления такого действа.. точно так же, как посредством звука при произнесении маха мантры сознание Кришны растет внутри нас, только проникая в тело не через желудок, а через уши.

По вашей теории звук при чтении джапы оскверняет мантру и весь процесс  :smilies:  ну, а слюна оскверняет прасад..)

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Когда кушаем, касаемся рта руками, вот и оскверняемся. Надо вымыть руки и пополоскать рот после еды.


А касание руками рта, считается даже через стакан/ложку ? или только прямое касание ? )

----------


## Aziz

Слышал в одной из лекций Випина-Пурандары прабху, (сейчас по другому зовут) где он шутя говорил "рот, анус - одна труба". Вот такая вот физика.)))

И у меня тоже вопрос назрел. Впереди Пандава экадаши - безводный, и вот хочу узнать, неужели вода тоже оскверняет, раз ее нельзя пить. В нее что тоже грехи входят? (Папа Пуруша)

----------


## Александр Грицай

> Слышал в одной из лекций Випина-Пурандары прабху, (сейчас по другому зовут) где он шутя говорил "рот, анус - одна труба". Вот такая вот физика.)))
> 
> И у меня тоже вопрос назрел. Впереди Пандава экадаши - безводный, и вот хочу узнать, неужели вода тоже оскверняет, раз ее нельзя пить. В нее что тоже грехи входят? (Папа Пуруша)


По Вашему Гаудия-Вайшнавы постятся, чтобы не грешить?

----------


## Aziz

А почему Вы решили что так будет по-моему?  :smilies:  Я для себя, грешника, хотел прояснить.. Просто интересно, как это вода и грех.. Я всегда считал что все воды берут начало в Ганге, таже Москва-река, океаны - лишь приток Ганги.. Поэтому как они могут оскверниться?? Но спасибо за столь высочайшую оценку моей весьма скромной персоны!)) После прошлого экадаши был чуть живой.. После безводного.. Если что, не поминайте лихом, как говорится)..

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> По Вашему Гаудия-Вайшнавы постятся, чтобы не грешить?


Ну, объяснять это обычным способом, мол при посте освобождается время для духовной практики и т.п., в данном случае сложно. Насчет отказа от пищи это верно, времени освобождается гигантское количество. Но как освобождает время отказ от питья раз пять в день стакана воды за 5 секунд - это непонятно)





> После прошлого экадаши был чуть живой.. После безводного.. Если что, не поминайте лихом, как говорится)..


Ну тогда не стоит, если совсем грустно без еды.. больным, супертощим и прочим поститься не следует. Если нормально себя чувствуете - тогда можно и нужно, а если вред здоровью - нее! Например, если у вас холецистит или панкреатит - то голодание тупо вас убьет (не сразу, через несколько голоданий - поджелудочная сама себя "переварит" и кирдык).

И нельзя сразу кидаться в омут.. типа вчера ел жирное, жареное, копченое, соленое и мясо тоннами, а сегодня вегетарианец и экадаши два раза в месяц - организм помрёт  :smilies:  при голодании токсины всякие так и прут, так и прут, кровь закисляется (и чем хуже образ жизни был раньше, тем сильнее эффект очищения) - оттуда и слабость и вообще всякие расстройства. Поэтому постепенно нужно идти к идеалу. Сначала тело укрепить асанами, вылечить болезни, приобрести стойкость.. потом можно насиловать тело без вреда, а с пользой)

----------


## Aziz

Все равно придется.. Потому что впереди судебное разбирательство, нужно почистить карму..  :smilies:  Других способов не знаю..

----------


## Александр Грицай

Вайшнавы это совершают, потому что это тапасья, которую завещал Шри Кришна.Судьбу вайшнава строит сам Шри Кришна, а не закон кармы.Плюс постится полезно и проверяет Вашу веру.Если человек даже не может два раза в месяц постится, то что уж говорить о каких-то серьёзных испытаниях.

----------


## Aziz

Все верно, только если у человека обычное питание - тоже почти как пост, аскетичное, то один день еще большего поста может быть чреват последствиями. Тут ведь как уравнение, все переменные учитывать нужно. Для брахмачари в храме в черте мегаполиса, вкушающего порой по 5 разных блюд на обед, пост - жизненная необходимость)).. Но если я заставлю поститься полуголодную, тощую кошку, подобранную на мусорке (к примеру), то она может просто оставить тело.

Все конечно относительно. Если поставить цель стать праноедом и питаться Солнцем и воздухом, то эти посты - детские игрушки..

Но если ставить цель стать музыкантом или программистом..

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Ого, разве можно осквернить прасад слюнями или желудочным соком?


Прасад не оскверняется. Оскверняется наше тело после еды, любой еды, прасада или нет, неважно. Поел, поспал, сходил в туалет, все, уже тело осквернено, надо его помыть, хотя бы руки и рот.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А касание руками рта, считается даже через стакан/ложку ? или только прямое касание ? )


Считается даже через стакан или ложку. Если пить не прикасаясь, тело не оскверняется. Если пить, прикасаясь губами к стакану, надо сполоснуть руки и рот.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> неужели вода тоже оскверняет, раз ее нельзя пить. В нее что тоже грехи входят? (Папа Пуруша)


Можно пить. Грехи не входят.




> После прошлого экадаши был чуть живой.


Такие посты мало того, что вредны для здоровья, так еще и противоречат практике гаудия-вайшнавизма. Что толку поститься, если после такого поста не можешь выполнять преданное служение?

----------


## Aziz

Спасибо, я тоже так думаю. Просто всякий раз - по-разному бывает, иногда без особого дискомфорта, иногда так. Кстати, я там неоднозначно написал - прошлый экадаши был с водой, это я опасаюсь будущего, безводного.  :smilies:  Не знаю, странное вообще это явление - посты в жизни человека. Постишься, чувствуешь что уничтожаешь Зло внутри себя, и вместе с тем, как слабеет ум, от недостатка глюкозы и прочие побочные эффекты.. А есть не хочешь, ибо Зло тоже подкрепится.. ))) Получается, что "выдавливаешь" его вместе со здоровьем.. Мда, как говорится, научи дурака молиться, лоб разшибет..))) Может, поэтому шудрам не открывалось это знание?

А насчет воды - почему же тогда Пандава-экадаши безводный? Какая история стоит за этим? Значит, выпив воды в этот экадаш я его не нарушу?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А насчет воды - почему же тогда Пандава-экадаши безводный? Какая история стоит за этим? Значит, выпив воды в этот экадаш я его не нарушу?


Шрила Прабхупада не вводил каких-то дополнительных ограничений в Пандава-экадаши. Едим и пьем как обычно, воздерживаясь от зерновых и бобовых.

----------


## Aziz

Странно.. Почему тогда во всех храмах это практикуют? Откуда это? В распечатке, взятой из бакинского храма читаю "сухой пост".. И в московском храме та же традиция.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Странно.. Почему тогда во всех храмах это практикуют? Откуда это? В распечатке, взятой из бакинского храма читаю "сухой пост".. И в московском храме та же традиция.


Азиз, а у вас какая цель, когда вы поститесь? Как я понимаю, усилия определяются нашей целью. Если цель-совершать больше служения Кришне в день Экадаши, то, как вы сможете её осуществить, умирая голодной смертью? :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Вот тут был ответ Враджендра Кумара прабху: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=5291

----------


## Aziz

Цели моего поста в экадаши - к сожалению весьма многочисленны, я их перечислял выше в теме. Потому что я как-то слабо связываю непотребление пищи и Любовь к Кришне.. Вот если бы Кришна был голоден, и я делился с Ним последней крошкой и потому голодал - это еще похоже на жертву во имя любви...  :smilies: 
Просто как то трудно представить, что столь МЕХАНИЧЕСКИМ способом можно обрести или доказать свою Любовь..
Спасибо за ссылку, хоть название понятно теперь. )

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Просто как то трудно представить, что столь МЕХАНИЧЕСКИМ способом можно обрести или доказать свою Любовь..


Да все способы механические, если с этой стороны смотреть  :mig:  а кто сказал, что доказательства любви должны быть навязаны, как в вашем примере? А если я возьму и сам придумаю.. вот, мол, буду-ка я голодать 36 часов и даже воду не пить, и всё во славу Господа и так я покажу ему свою любовь, ибо еще сильнее пока не умею  :mig:  это жертва, сложная и которую не хочется приносить, причем беспричинная, никто не заставляет, а значит - самая чудесная из жертв) если она еще и бескорыстная - так вообще ничего лучше придумать нельзя (вот вы, к сожалению, преследуете корыстные цели от экадаши).

----------


## Aziz

Насчет корыстных - не уверен, т.к. если бы и у вас маячила перспектива стать бомжем в рез-те решения суда, то, уверен, корысти это прибавило бы..
Или корыстных мыслей. Просто жить на улице как то не очень удобно. Или снимать всю жизнь квартиру. У моего отца художника сейчас хотят отнять большую часть мастерской, где мы с ним живем. 

И вообще, у меня нет недостатка в жертвоприношениях - я люблю творчество и творчеством своим скорее буду служить Кришне чем постами и терновыми венцами. Я уверен, Бог не любит когда живые существа себя истязают во Имя Его. Он любит когда они Его прославляют из Любви. Это как СЕО -есть черный СЕО и есть белый.))

А вы конечно можете таким вот образом служить Богу.) Кто как может и как хочет..

Механическое повторение или ритуальное следование (потому что все так делают) - может, за пару миллионов жизней что-то и принесет, помимо мозоли на тонком теле..)

----------


## baladasa

Отрывок из «Джайва-дхармы» Шрилы Бхактивинода Тхакура

Виджая Кумар: Что значит соблюдать пост в экадаши, Джанмаштами и другие дни, связанные с прославлением Господа Хари?

Бабаджи: Хари-васара – это чистый (шуддха) экадаши. Садхака [ученик, следующий пути регулируемой духовной практики] должен соблюдать пост только в шуддха-экадаши, но не в виддха (смешанный) экадаши. В тех случаях, когда двадаши совпадает с маха-двадаши, необходимо соблюдать пост в этот день, вместо идущего перед ним экадаши. За сутки до наступления экадаши нужно следовать принципу полового воздержания (целибат). Экадаши-врата подразумевает полный пост, включая запрет на употребление воды. В течение всей ночи после поста нельзя спать; преданный должен бодрствовать и совершать бхаджан (поклонение) Господу Шри Хари, а затем рано утром в соответствующее время прервать пост. Весь последующий день также нужно хранить целомудрие. Таково правильное исполнение обета хари-васары. Поскольку этот пост предполагает исключение из своего рациона не только пищи, но и воды (нирамбу), в день экадаши необходимо избегать даже маха-прасада. Если по причине слабого здоровья или вследствие других обстоятельств человек не способен соблюдать хари-васара-врату в соответствии с вышеперечисленными принципами, священные писания предлагают альтернативные (анукалпа) правила, при которых допускается принятие в пищу определенных продуктов. Кроме того, в «Хари-бхакти-виласе» (12.34) говорится, что неспособный соблюдать пост может попросить другого человека сделать это от его имени:

упавасетвашактасйа ахитагнератхапи ва
путран ва курайеданйан брахманан вапи карайет

«Если сагника-брахман не способен исполнить все требования враты, от его имени могут сделать это брахманы или его сыновья».
В «Хари-бхакти-виласе» (12.39) и «Вайю-пуране» говорится:

нактам хавишйанна маноданам ва
пхалам тилах кширам атхамбу чаджйам
йат панча гавйам йади вапи вайух
прашастам атроттарам уттаран ча

«Вечером вместо зерновой пищи человек может принять хавишьянну, которая включает в себя такие продукты, как фрукты, семена кунжута, молоко, воду, гхи (топленое масло), панча-гавью или воздух. В этом списке каждый последующий ингредиент лучше, чем предыдущий».

В соответствии с «Махабхаратой» (Удьога-парва):

аштаитанйа вратагхнани апо мулам пхалам пайах
хавир брахмана камйа ча гурор вачанам аушадхам

«Следующие восемь не нарушают поста: вода, коренья, фрукты, молоко, гхи, желание брахмана, указание гуру, лечебные травы или лекарства».

----------

